# Skype With Sunny



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Just wondering, perhaps out of morbid curiosity, have any of you Skyped with Sunny? She's always posting on Twitter that she's available for Skype chats. I would imagine it's probably unpleasant.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

That sounds so hilarious.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some dude snapped a screenshot that shows her masturbating during one of these calls.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol I didn't know she did this. Would probably be a fun thing to do with my wrestling fan buddies one drunken night haha


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Some dude snapped a screenshot that shows her masturbating during one of these calls.


OMG, really? Wonder how much they had to pay for that. She seems like such a cunt, that it'd almost be worth doing just to ask her insulting questions.

"Did you fuck Vader?"
"Did you fuck Mankind?"
"Did you fuck Max Mini?"
"Did you fuck Gorilla Monsoon?"


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Goddamn it Sunny!

I not giving you fucking money 

Its getting to the point where she is going to do blatant prostitution and I still will not be interested


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Some dude snapped a screenshot that shows her masturbating during one of these calls.


That sounds about right lol....thats exactly what i imagined a skype session with Sunny would be like...only makes me wonder how far dudes was allowed to go when she was letting guys cuddle with her in bed


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

Classy woman.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Peter Carroll said:


> Classy woman.


:lol now I know for a fact that I do not have to take anything you say seriously anymore. I am hoping to god that is sarcasim 

This is the same woman who was accepting $$$ to take pictures with guys in bed with her wearing her underwear.

How much do these Skype sessions cost? unk2


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

It's almost like you could get an STD thru the monitor by just looking at her


----------



## WeThePeoplesChamp (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm half way tempted to buy 5 minutes of Skype time with her and just grill her about the Shawn and Bret stuff


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking at her Twitter, she's posted censored versions of pics of herself bare breasted and offered for 40$ through Paypal to send the buyer the non censored picture.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> OMG, really? Wonder how much they had to pay for that. She seems like such a cunt, that it'd almost be worth doing just to ask her insulting questions.
> 
> "Did you fuck Vader?"
> "Did you fuck Mankind?"
> ...


Better question would be who did she not fuck back then.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking at her twitter she seems like a huge slut :lmao


----------



## 15bucket (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> OMG, really? Wonder how much they had to pay for that. She seems like such a cunt, that it'd almost be worth doing just to ask her insulting questions.
> 
> "Did you fuck Vader?"
> "Did you fuck Mankind?"
> ...


"Did Shawn and Bret's personal issues start when deciding who got which end when spit roasting you?"

"How much coke would it cost to take you up the chocolate bon bon factory?"


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lol now I know for a fact that I do not have to take anything you say seriously anymore. I am hoping to god that is sarcasim
> 
> This is the same woman who was accepting $$$ to take pictures with guys in bed with her wearing her underwear.
> 
> How much do these Skype sessions cost? unk2


She takes criticism extremely well.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

"How many grams of drugs do you consume on a daily basis?"


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

It's actually pretty damn sad, I feel sorry for her, she doesn't have a DDP of her own to get her life back in order, sad sad story.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder what she charges...


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

No if I give money to a crackwhore I expect a handjob at the very least


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

If there was ever a way to catch an STD/STI through an electronic device, this would be it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

PRAISE THE SUNNY


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Apparently to get nudes, you have to PayPal to someone named Lori Cotton. Question is, is that her dealer, pimp or a loan shark who she owes this cash to?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

^^does this mean you've tried


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If this was prime Sunny, 95-97 I'd be all up in this shit. 

But today??? She looks awful, and has an even worse personality. Fuck her.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Looking at her Twitter, she's posted censored versions of pics of herself bare breasted and offered for 40$ through Paypal to send the buyer the non censored picture.


#SoClass


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Apparently to get nudes, you have to PayPal to someone named Lori Cotton. Question is, is that her dealer, pimp or a loan shark who she owes this cash to?


And how exactly did you find that out? :jordan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Apparently to get nudes, you have to PayPal to someone named Lori Cotton. Question is, is that her dealer, pimp or a loan shark who she owes this cash to?


And the plot thickens.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SMITTY said:


> ^^does this mean you've tried





insanitydefined said:


> And how exactly did you find that out? :jordan
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well played...it seems you found out my affinity for middle aged blonde junkies. :side:





In all seriousness, in her twitter account, if you click on one of these photos with the black boxes over her tits, the caption tells you where to send it.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah if you go on her twitter most of her tweets mention that paypal account. 

Hey, i'd still bang her for shits and giggles.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

You just know she's doing escort stuff unless taking money off marks is that well-paying. I'd sooner get a cute younger chick off backpage for an hour, less chance of an STD probably.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Whats so special, I drive past blonde crackheads on my way to work every day. She looks just like all of them. Even ten years ago when she was hot I wouldn't do this.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

CesaroSection said:


> Yeah if you go on her twitter most of her tweets mention that paypal account.
> 
> Hey, i'd still bang her for shits and giggles.


the novelty will wear off quick when you test positive for HIV


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I've read some comments on the internet that she once farted during a YouTube shoot interview and laughed about it for minutes. I don't know what video it is but I've read about it very often so it must be true


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Ratchet hoe


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Everytime something about Sunny pops up around here I question, based on all the STD posts, wether this new thing called "condoms" really is so new to so many posters on here? :hmm:


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

kregnaz said:


> Everytime something about Sunny pops up around here I question, based on all the STD posts, wether this new thing called "condoms" really is so new to so many posters on here? :hmm:


We know what condoms are, and they are awful lol. Besides things like atomic bombs and such, if there was one thing I wish wasn't invented, it would probably be them.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> We know what condoms are, and they are awful lol. Besides things like atomic bombs and such, if there was one thing I wish wasn't invented, it would probably be them.


Is that you?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Using condoms is like washing your feet with socks on


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I checked out her Twitter for those pictures (don't ask).


And you know what's funny? The bitch is charging $40 for 10+ year old nude pictures that are currently all over the Internet, uncensored.


If she even made $40, I give her all the credit in the world BUT whoever paid her $40 for a nude picture that's been online since Candido was alive, in uncensored form, has to be the stupidest son of a bitch in the history of life.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This reminded me of the greatness going on in the "Lay in bed with Sunny" thread :lol


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Elipses Corter said:


> I checked out her Twitter for those pictures (don't ask).
> 
> 
> And you know what's funny? The bitch is charging $40 for 10+ year old nude pictures that are currently all over the Internet, uncensored.
> ...


Wow, I didn't even realize they had been floating around for so long until you mentioned it. At least she looks a little bit more cleaned up, she was looking like Greg the Hammer Valentine for awhile lol.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd love to get really drunk/high (both?) and do this. Sounds like a fun Tuesday night.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's hoping for a 100+ page "Todd calls Sunny on Skype" thread.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i am almost tempted to do it, record it, and make a thread.

well trolling her the whole time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope one day, I can get inbred losers to pay me for Skype calls. But first, I need to be famous for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

kregnaz said:


> Everytime something about Sunny pops up around here I question, based on all the STD posts, wether this new thing called "condoms" really is so new to so many posters on here? :hmm:


Condoms don't protect against herpes and crabs.


----------



## CactusJamie (Mar 22, 2013)

According to this article, Sunny charges $2 per minute to Skype with her:
http://www.wrestlingrevealed.com/article/sunny-selling-skype-chats

Her Twitter page is full of posts constantly letting followers know she is available for Skype. It almost sounds like begging at times lol. She must reeeaaallly need the money... I'd feel bad for her if she hadn't pissed her career away with crack. 

Someone on her Twitter mentions the "racy" pics she is selling are already online for free, to which she responds, "yeah, but they're not personally signed to you on google". If you could get an STD from a photo, this would be the way to do it lol. Here's the link if you want to follow the insanity:

https://twitter.com/WWEHOFerSunny

Honestly, boobs are boobs. If you are famous, your boobs are still just boobs. Nothing new, almost all women have them, and unless you have three, then you have nothing new to offer. And if the only thing you have to offer the world is your looks, you might as well exist as a poster on a wall. There are billions of other people in the world with the exact same talent. Get over yourself and go find a way to actually contribute to the world, because when you get old and saggy you will be NOTHING, desperately begging people to pay to Skype with you and buy your old dirty pictures.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> This reminded me of the greatness going on in the "Lay in bed with Sunny" thread


*TODD!!!*

- Vic


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Captain Ed said:


> This reminded me of the greatness going on in the "Lay in bed with Sunny" thread :lol


Link?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

We really need to all pool together a few cents each and have someone Skype with her and record the whole thing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

insanitydefined said:


> We really need to all pool together a few cents each and have someone Skype with her and record the whole thing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Could always fund it and surplus money can go to a charity or something?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahaha this just reminded me of this.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Looks like Cam from Modern Family.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

One of my Facebook friends laid in bed with her. :^/


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I wonder how much she chargers for this?

The last time I saw her she wasn't looking very good, not sure if I could justify giving her money. :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Link?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/955601-sunny-poses-bed-fans-photos-101.html

Over a hundred pages long but worth the read :lol


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I like to keep up to date with Sunny and I'm actually the guy who made WF aware of her masturbating on webcam for money.

Very sad drop in her career and she really does need to get a regular 9-5 and just do the convention circuit/wrestling stuff on weekends for extra money. She does strike me as very desperate and her small loyal fan base are just encouraging her poor behaviour by giving her money for nudes, masturbation sessions etc.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

There was a time when I wanted to "skype" the holy hell out of her


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Hopefully Chris Candido is rolling in his grave, laughing.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

2 dollars a minute i read somewhere haha


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

When im reading this, I'm picturing Vince saying the Robocop line.. "I buy that for a dollar."


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

Elipses Corter said:


> I checked out her Twitter for those pictures (don't ask).
> 
> 
> And you know what's funny? The bitch is charging $40 for 10+ year old nude pictures that are currently all over the Internet, uncensored.
> ...


Todd and Shannon


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> There was a time when I wanted to "skype" the holy hell out of her


i wanted to skype all over her face, but that was well over a decade ago


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Link?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1124489-sunny-sinks-little-lower.html


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DualShock said:


> I've read some comments on the internet that she once farted during a YouTube shoot interview and laughed about it for minutes. I don't know what video it is but I've read about it very often so it must be true


I actually remember that! It was during an RF Video dual shoot interview she did with Francine. Out of nowhere, she farts. Classy lady!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

why doesn't she just do professional porn already like Chyna. At least it's a job sort of unlike begging fat guys on skype for $40.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone pay her to fuck herself with an HBK figure!


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Apparently it's 3 dollars a minute 

:lel


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Someone pay her to fuck herself with an HBK figure!


i wonder how much she would try to sell the figure for afterwards :jordan5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Steiner beat me up said:


> i wonder how much she would try to sell the figure for afterwards :jordan5


Breaking News: Vaginally soaked toy auction turns violent and leaves Todd dead.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> why doesn't she just do professional porn already like Chyna. At least it's a job sort of unlike begging fat guys on skype for $40.


If anyone went in without a raincoat they'd get every disease under the sun.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


Barf.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


Guess I'm finally part of the 1% then :sansa


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Price: $4.00 per minute.
Call Length: 3 - 300 minutes
Facebook: www.facebook.com/tamara.sytch
Twitter: @wwehofersunny
Bio: Hey guys! I am the Original Diva of the WWE and 2011 WWE Hall of Famer!! You already know about me, so I cant wait to hear more about you!! Call me!!


:lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


You forgot to add "when drunk".


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

The Devil and God said:


> Price: $4.00 per minute.
> Call Length: 3 - 300 minutes
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/tamara.sytch
> Twitter: @wwehofersunny
> ...


If you're bored take a moment of you're life to read some of the comments on her pictures.

It kinda sums up the kind of guys who would actually do this.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Id ask her why she lied about having cancer and took people hard earned money. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


Behave yourself. That's gross.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

If you do this, then you one sad individual.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel sorry for Sunny...


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Poor Sunny and her cancer that comes and goes every few weeks.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


i would


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

SOR said:


> I like to keep up to date with Sunny and I'm actually the guy who made WF aware of her masturbating on webcam for money.
> 
> Very sad drop in her career and she really does need to get a regular 9-5 and just do the convention circuit/wrestling stuff on weekends for extra money. She does strike me as very desperate and her small loyal fan base are just encouraging her poor behaviour by giving her money for nudes, masturbation sessions etc.


honestly i think what she's doing is smart.

if she's doing this for 4 hours a day 4 days a week thats $150K

if i were her I'd do this before I'd go get a real job.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

MANTI TEO said:


> honestly i think what she's doing is smart.
> 
> if she's doing this for 4 hours a day 4 days a week thats $150K
> 
> if i were her I'd do this before I'd go get a real job.


She's not getting 16 hours a week out of anyone.

I guarantee you a majority of her money made are like 5 minute call here and there and an occasional 15-20 minute one. I would be surprised if she talks to more then 1 person a day on Skype.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

@WWEHOFerSunny · 11h
ill be starting skypes this week again....sorry, been very sick and in and out of tyhe hospital.... just got out today actually.....see you


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

SCSU said:


>


You shouldn´t disrespect dead. This guy was found dead in his room a few days ago. The cause of death was drowning in the pussy.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


Hell no


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone should post a link of this thread on her Twitter. Maybe she'll see it and it'll wake her up.


----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm just curious and I do not plan on buying a session, How much was she charging for a bed pose? Also, $40 for a nude photo? she must be out of her mind.


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL Sable won!


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd give her $4 a minute to plow her, that's about it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SOR said:


> She's not getting 16 hours a week out of anyone.
> 
> I guarantee you a majority of her money made are like 5 minute call here and there and an occasional 15-20 minute one. *I would be surprised if she talks to more then 1 person a day on Skype.*


I wouldn't.

Think about the world we live in, how thirsty and sexually deprived some men are and the reality of sex lines still existing. There's always a market for Sunny. If for nothing more than people can say they Skyped with a Hall of Fame Diva and when you look at how the bed photos turned out, she can make some money, not consistently but enough to make this a smart venture on her behalf. 

What do she got to lose? Integrity? In the words of Piper, she ain't got no damn integrity. How you think she got (and fell) this far?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I would bang her for sure (for free of course) but I'd put 3 condoms on my D before cause she seems... well let's just say I doubt she's fresh down there...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd pay good money to skype with Maria Kanellis or Steph. 



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Hopefully Chris Candido is rolling in his grave, laughing.


He HAD to know his woman was a slut right? 



cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


I'd have to be drunk and I'd double wrap and STILL pull out. Also, no way my mouth would go down there. If you are disgusted you are probably an adult....grow up. :flip



JAROTO said:


> I feel sorry for Sunny...


Not me. She knows what she is doing. If dumb guys will pay money to skype with me I'd do it. I think she is smarter than people give her credit for. 



MikeTO said:


> You shouldn´t disrespect dead. This guy was found dead in his room a few days ago. The cause of death was drowning in the pussy.


Don't speak ill of Shannon the Cannon. My heart can't take it. :$


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> He HAD to know his woman was a slut right?


Apparently he knew, but loved her that much he didn't care. Sad really.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Apparently he knew, but loved her that much he didn't care. Sad really.


LOL, that's pathetic!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, that's pathetic!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

cenation34 said:


> criticize her all you want, 99% of you guys would fuck her if you could.


 I'm a proud dirty old man. I've paid for it before and have no problem admitting it. I have banged hot college age chicks I could never get in a million years otherwise. But I am disease free and the idea of banging Sunny just makes me feel icky with the idea of catching something I can't get rid of.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Wonder if Todd and the bearded guy in MachoMadness1988 profile pic have ordered a few hundred sessions


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Missy Hyatt's website has photos of Sunny giving some guy a blow job and then sitting on his penis. The kicker is these photos were taken at the same time the two of them were doing wrestling vixxxens and Candido was still alive then.


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY

this thread is shit. you guys are REALLY short sighted. what we should do is all chip in a dollar, get enough for a 15 minute call and troll the fuck out of her and record+upload to youtube. perhaps ask her what she'd do for certain amounts of money, ask if she'd meet up with us, if she'd talk dirty, find out what a whore she is and then BOOM you've been caught out!!! hang up, upload to youtube chuckles all around.


PLEASE!


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

I saw a thread on these forums from back in 2002 or 2003 that reminded me about a story regarding Tammy Sytch's plans to do a hardcore porno flick. The story was based on an appearance that Sunny Missy and former porn star and XPW valet Krisit Myst made on the Mancow Muller radio show to promote the wrestling vixxxens website and Tammy was suppose to talk about her plans to do a porno film. I know it was a long time ago but does anyone remember the story or listening to her appearance on the Mancow show back then.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

the44boz said:


> Missy Hyatt's website has photos of Sunny giving some guy a blow job and then sitting on his penis. The kicker is these photos were taken at the same time the two of them were doing wrestling vixxxens and Candido was still alive then.


I need to see this pics son.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

Why do people give a fuck? 
Its her life, if people would pay money to skype me i would do it, sunny has achieved more than any of you losers ever will.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. But, I have to ask, I wasn't around for sunny so I don't actually know a whole lot about her. Tbh I'm pretty clueless about why everyone is giving her grief. Could someone give me a backstory about the bad stuff of her? Also who is Todd? Lol. I'd really appreciate any answers so I can catch up and join in the fun. Thanks!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The Devil and God said:


> Price: $4.00 per minute.
> Call Length: 3 - 300 minutes
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/tamara.sytch
> Twitter: @wwehofersunny
> ...


:HA










:HA


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

The Devil and God said:


> Price: $4.00 per minute.
> Call Length: 3 - 300 minutes
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/tamara.sytch
> Twitter: @wwehofersunny
> ...


*300 minutes!* 

Talking with Sunny for 5 hours straight, you'd need a long-ass shower after that :heyman6


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> It's actually pretty damn sad, I feel sorry for her, she doesn't have a DDP of her own to get her life back in order, sad sad story.


I concur.Very sad indeed.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow.
Doesnt WWE have rehabilitation policy aimed towards sick,drug addicted former employees?She is just a disaster waiting to happen.Sometimes I feel Nancy Grace is quite right in her convition no matter how far fetched and extreme it sounds when she trashes Vince Mcmahon and WWE.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

SheamusRKO said:


> This thread is hilarious. But, I have to ask, I wasn't around for sunny so I don't actually know a whole lot about her. Tbh I'm pretty clueless about why everyone is giving her grief. Could someone give me a backstory about the bad stuff of her? Also who is Todd? Lol. I'd really appreciate any answers so I can catch up and join in the fun. Thanks!


I think its because at one point in time ,she was IT. Everyone on here can talk all that shit they want about her, but if you were born in the early to mid 80s and a wrestling fan, it was Sunny that was #1 on your list. When the internet first began, Sunny was the #1 most downloaded person. That means her pics were more downloaded than Sables, Pamela Andersons, anyone really. She had the "girl next door" about her, but you could see she was kinda...."slutty." and at the time there were no more valets, and the ones we were used to was shit like miss Elizabeth. So Sunny, was, essentially, THE woman in pro wrestling in the mid 90s. And she was the only diva, because the others actually wrestled, Sunny didnt.

But Sunny had some drug problems, and some promiscuity problems, she was banging HBK and allegedly Bret, Bulldog, Ahmed, all while she was with Chris Candido. Her and Chris left WWF and did the ECW thing, drugs drugs and more drugs. Sting in WcW, drugs drugs, more drugs. He dies, she does Missy's shit, but she had put on weight and looked WAY trashier. Then she REALLY put on weight and ballooned up to be a whopper. She has jsut this stigma around her now of a walking trainwreck of a person. All the guys she allegedly blew/fucked, she is permastamped with "slut" and the fact that she is living on her past glory at 40 years old, trying to sell nude pics of herself, whoring herself out for like 4$ a minute conversations, and masturbating on Skype with the people that DO pay for it, just leaves a bad image in everyone's mind.

Todd is the IWC. Everyone on this forum = Todd. Anyone who has ever liked wrestling = Todd. Todd is the fat guy that went to Sunny's little meet and greet thing, and paid 75-150$ to be photographed in bed with her(he has multiple pictures), for his collection. Because apparently he is a professional stalker who collects autographs and other such collectables from people in all aspects of celebrity status.

All that being said, I would like to see those pics from Missy of Sunny blowing some dude or sitting on his dick. I was 14-15 when Sunny mattered, and I would still like to see that just to say I seen it. Anyone who slams Sunny as an "ewww no way in hell, never!" were definitely under 12 years old when she mattered, or they werent even born yet. But make no mistake, at Sunny's peak, I would say she dwarfed Trish/Lita/Sable/anyone else in popularity


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

i did, computer got a virus...ZING!


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Cack_Thu said:


> Wow.
> Doesnt WWE have rehabilitation policy aimed towards sick,drug addicted former employees?She is just a disaster waiting to happen.Sometimes I feel Nancy Grace is quite right in her convition no matter how far fetched and extreme it sounds when she trashes Vince Mcmahon and WWE.


She released a statement sometime last year, saying that wwe was refusing to pay her rehab bills anymore, because they felt like she wasn't trying to get better.

They've sent her to rehab so many times, it isn't their fault if she doesn't make use of the resources they gave her. They can't exactly hold her hand and make her get sober.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sunny is a sad story, but I wonder how many guys from WF paid for this service

Think about it.. :ti


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cack_Thu said:


> Wow.
> Doesnt WWE have rehabilitation policy aimed towards sick,drug addicted former employees?She is just a disaster waiting to happen.Sometimes I feel Nancy Grace is quite right in her convition no matter how far fetched and extreme it sounds when she trashes Vince Mcmahon and WWE.


How bout some personal responsibility? Why is up to the WWE to save these ex-employees. Its nice them to even offer rehab the first time an ex-employee needs it.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I think its because at one point in time ,she was IT. Everyone on here can talk all that shit they want about her, but if you were born in the early to mid 80s and a wrestling fan, it was Sunny that was #1 on your list. When the internet first began, Sunny was the #1 most downloaded person. That means her pics were more downloaded than Sables, Pamela Andersons, anyone really. She had the "girl next door" about her, but you could see she was kinda...."slutty." and at the time there were no more valets, and the ones we were used to was shit like miss Elizabeth. So Sunny, was, essentially, THE woman in pro wrestling in the mid 90s. And she was the only diva, because the others actually wrestled, Sunny didnt.
> 
> But Sunny had some drug problems, and some promiscuity problems, she was banging HBK and allegedly Bret, Bulldog, Ahmed, all while she was with Chris Candido. Her and Chris left WWF and did the ECW thing, drugs drugs and more drugs. Sting in WcW, drugs drugs, more drugs. He dies, she does Missy's shit, but she had put on weight and looked WAY trashier. Then she REALLY put on weight and ballooned up to be a whopper. She has jsut this stigma around her now of a walking trainwreck of a person. All the guys she allegedly blew/fucked, she is permastamped with "slut" and the fact that she is living on her past glory at 40 years old, trying to sell nude pics of herself, whoring herself out for like 4$ a minute conversations, and masturbating on Skype with the people that DO pay for it, just leaves a bad image in everyone's mind.
> 
> ...


well said, and in her prime, she definitely dwarfed any diva that was to come. if she'd have stayed clean and professional, people would talk about her like they talked about trish. that being said, i've seen the pic of her blowing the guy and sitting on his dick. it's available on some forum for free. crappy quality but it's out there. if it's allowed on this forum, i'll try to find it and post it for ya


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Is she doing skype chats. Haven't read anything about them lately and she doesn't post on twitter anymore either.


----------

